# Hot spot below lower lip ...



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie and my parent's dog have been play biting a lot today and then I noticed that Chase has what appears to be a hot spot below his lower lip. Neither he nor Maddie have ever had a hot spot before and I'm not sure what to do! 

I washed it with gold listerine and I put some neosporin on it but we don't have any goldbond powder. It looks kind of yucky and because of the spot that it's in (it's moist right below his mouth) I'm afraid it's not going to heal well. 

I would take a picture but he's really squirmy and doesn't want me touching it much. Of course this would have to happen Memorial Day weekend, I don't know if the vet's office is even open on Monday!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

sorry to read Maddie has a hotspot in such a sensitive area. 
In my personal opinion I would avoid the neosporin as it is very moist and with a hotspot you want the area to be as dry as possible (hence something like goldbond which stops the weeping and associated scratching).
I would try to get your hands on some goldbond powder or my personal favourite - tinactin athlete's foot spray. Hotspots grow very quickly and you do not want this one to go all down the neck etc. 
I hope you have access to some kind of 24 hour store that sells goldbond - it really will bring Maddie a lot of relief. Good luck to you both.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> sorry to read Maddie has a hotspot in such a sensitive area.
> In my personal opinion I would avoid the neosporin as it is very moist and with a hotspot you want the area to be as dry as possible (hence something like goldbond which stops the weeping and associated scratching).
> I would try to get your hands on some goldbond powder or my personal favourite - tinactin athlete's foot spray. Hotspots grow very quickly and you do not want this one to go all down the neck etc.
> I hope you have access to some kind of 24 hour store that sells goldbond - it really will bring Maddie a lot of relief. Good luck to you both.


Thank you! It's actually not Maddie who has the hot spot, it's my parent's dog, Chase. I will definitely not put any more neosporin on it and I guess I should go find some goldbond powder! I wish we had an ecollar to put on him too ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try the GB powder, but watch it closely, they can spread like wildfire right before your eyes. If it gets bigger than a quarter go to the vet. 

Keeping it dry is the key, if the fur is staying sticky you should shave it off the wound, that may be hard in that particular location but it will really help it heal.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Try the GB powder, but watch it closely, they can spread like wildfire right before your eyes. If it gets bigger than a quarter go to the vet.
> 
> Keeping it dry is the key, if the fur is staying sticky you should shave it off the wound, that may be hard in that particular location but it will really help it heal.


Thanks I asked my mom to pick up some goldbond powder before she leaves work (luckily she's a pharmacist and it's easy for her to grab some). 

I don't think we'll able to shave it - we don't have any clippers or anything so I hope the goldbond helps but I'm not even sure how well it's going to stay dry so close to his lips. I'm nervous that it's going to get worse and then we'll have to make an emergency appointment.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

We had that with Lindsey suddenly and its a type of yeast infection. My vet suggested the ear preventative used to prevent yeast infections of ears call Otomax. 
It kicks you know what! 
You put a bit on your finger, and rub on the spot a the bottom of the muzzle. 

It showed up when Lindsey was in heat, and licking herself alot-. 
It worked. 

I use Otomax once in awhile in my dogs ears as two of them are mudders and having folded back ears, and wet, a yeast type infection is always in question. 
But this application worked! 
I can post before and after pictures if you wish.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> We had that with Lindsey suddenly and its a type of yeast infection. My vet suggested the ear preventative used to prevent yeast infections of ears call Otomax.
> It kicks you know what!
> You put a bit on your finger, and rub on the spot a the bottom of the muzzle.
> 
> ...


Interesting thanks, he has been licking himself a lot recently. I have cleaned the area and powdered it and we're going to keep an eye on it. I am hoping :crossfing that he will be ok until Tuesday (guessing that the vet isn't open on Mon) and then I'll ask my parents to bring him in.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont put the powder on thick, just do a light dusting. I learned the hard way when Beau had a hot spot and someone said to put goldbond on it. They told me to put alot to pack it on there. It turned goopy (sp) and spread double the size overnight. since the hair is shorter on the muzzle it might be ok not shaved.


----------

